# BBQ Benefit Dinner - League City/Friendswood/Alvin/Pearland folks



## TX Mike (May 21, 2007)

There will be a benefit bbq and silent auction next Sunday, March 7, from 12-4 PM at Stevenson Park in Friendswood. There will also be live music, bake sale, moonwalk, etc for entertainment in the park while you eat.

This is to benefit the Christopherson family from League City. Dario (the husband) was diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer last fall. Rhonda, his wife, is a teacher at Wedgewood Elementary in Friendswood. They have two small children as well.

For more information about the Christophersons or the benefit, go to http://christophersonbenefit.weebly.com/. Tickets can be purchased online from this site or the day of the dinner.

Food will be prepared by the Lighthouse Charity Cookers.

PM me if you need any further information.

Thanks.


----------



## TX Mike (May 21, 2007)

Shameless bump up for this event.

Unfortunately, Dario passed away Monday night. However, the benefit will still go on in his memory. Now, more than ever, this family needs our help.

Thanks all for looking.


----------

